# Ottoman (?): Label translation



## dgwp

A bit of an unusual request, but can anyone help me with a translation of the following label from a mineral(?) specimen:

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i8/dgwparfitt/miscphotos/label.jpghttp://www.mindat.org/forum.php?file,17,file=8671,filename=Label2.jpg


----------



## cherine

Hello dgwp,

Where did you find this label? Do you have any information about it? These information can be the context helping us decipher what this is.

I doubt it's not Arabic, so I'll move it to the Other Languages forum. But please, give us as much info as you can.


----------



## dgwp

Hi Cherine

Unfortunately I have no more information about the label - it was posted on a mineralogical forum that I am a member of, with a request for information.

Best wishes

David


----------



## djara

This is clearly not Arabic. However it is written in the Arabic alphabet. It could be Osmanli Turkish. I personally recognize the word طاوروس as Taurus the mountain range in Turkey. I also recognize the word بوغاز which is Turkish (and also Arabic in some places) for "pass" or "gorge". As to the word ادرمبد it might point to the Turkish city of Edremit. Finally I seem to recognize a date 5 تموز 1892 i.e. 5 July 1892. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## dgwp

Would it be possible to move this to the Turkish forum, to see if it generates any response?

*Moderator note:*
*I moved the thread to the Turkish forum in case the text we have is written in Ottoman. If it turns out it's not, I'll move it back to the Other Languages forum.*


----------



## AlpArslan

When the Republic of Turkey was established in 1923, previously used Arabic script was replaced by the new Turkish alphabet which is based on Latin alphabet. So only someone who has particularly studied both Ottoman Turkish and Arabic script can answer, who is really hard to find, for your information.


----------



## tristero

I defer to  anyone with a better reading ability in Ottoman Turkish than I have, but I read the top line as "Eskiye (or Iksiye) Village (Eksiye/Iksiye Köy), the next line as Edremit Boğa(zı?), meaning "Edremit Channel/Strait/Gorge, etc." which may be a reference to the "Gulf of Edremit" in the Aegean (although Google doesn't list even a single entry for the "Edremit Boğazı)  

Below that there seems to be the date "5 Temmuz (5 July) 1892 Alafranga" (meaning "in the Western style", i.e., "Western date")

The vertical line on the right reads "Toros Vapuru ile" ("with/by the steamship Toros"), "Toros" being the modern Turkish spelling for "Taurus"

I don't see any explanation of what the sample was of, but the information provided seems to refer possibly to the location and date of its discovery.

I hope this gives some help, but as noted, I don't claim it's completely accurate.


----------



## aslan

tristero said:


> I defer to anyone with a better reading ability in Ottoman Turkish than I have, but I read the top line as "Eskiye (or Iksiye) Village (Eksiye/Iksiye Köy), the next line as Edremit Boğa(zı?), meaning "Edremit Channel/Strait/Gorge, etc." which may be a reference to the "Gulf of Edremit" in the Aegean (although Google doesn't list even a single entry for the "Edremit Boğazı)
> 
> Below that there seems to be the date "5 Temmuz (5 July) 1892 Alafranga" (meaning "in the Western style", i.e., "Western date")
> 
> The vertical line on the right reads "Toros Vapuru ile" ("with/by the steamship Toros"), "Toros" being the modern Turkish spelling for "Taurus"
> 
> I don't see any explanation of what the sample was of, but the information provided seems to refer possibly to the location and date of its discovery.
> 
> I hope this gives some help, but as noted, I don't claim it's completely accurate.


 
It should be Edremit Körfezi, Gulf of Edremit.

I made a quick googling , I found out that Edremit Körfezi was a dockyard center. So my best guess is that (Toros Vapuru) The steamboat Toros had been completed on July 5 1892, in Gulf of Edremit (Edremit Körfezi).
For the top line, There is something wrong or missing . it may be the village where exactly the docyard was. In 20th century, Many village name was changed for some reasons, That may why I couldn't come across anywhere named Eskiye or Iksiye .


, There is too much estimation, anyway


----------



## cherine

tristero said:


> I hope this gives some help, but as noted, I don't claim it's completely accurate.


Good effort, Tristero  Thanks!



aslan said:


> It should be Edremit Körfezi, Gulf of Edremit.



If it helps in any way, the word boghaz (gh read as the Parisian "r") is sometimes used in Egypt (and I don't know from which language exactly it's taken, maybe from Ottoman) and it means maritime port. So, I guess it means the port of Edremit. And I think it goes with the context.


> There is too much estimation, anyway


Not really, I think Tristero's reading is accurate. I can read the words in Arabic letters, and he transliterated them accurately, so if you don't disagree with the the translation, then he's correct


----------



## aslan

I should have written my estimations then, Because I was implying that I had made lots of estimations about the label,  to be able to give some idea why it might have been written in these years.


----------

